# Help return Noah Kirkman to Canada.



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=259988792133
http://www.calgarysun.com/news/alber...-12504411.html

This child needs to be returned to Canada. This borders on child abduction. He belongs to Canada. If you are Canadian please write your MP and ask them to step in and bring this child back to Canada. If you live in Oregon please write your government and tell them to send this child back to Canada. This is so wrong and franlky it makes me afraid to visit the US if they can just up and take away my child while I am on vacation there. This is outrageous.

Now I am not saying that their arent 2 sides to every story but at least let our own government sort this out. He has family willing to care for him until his mother is cleared. He does not need to be in the US.

To find a your MP and their email address click below.
http://www2.parl.gc.ca/parlinfo/Comp....aspx?Menu=HOC

Quote:

"He has to come home."

Phyllis Heltay's words hang between desperation and disbelief.

She's been fighting for over a year to bring her 11-year-old grandson home to Canada, after he was taken into custody by the State of Oregon and placed in foster care.

Noah Kirkman faces the possibility of being permanently adopted out to strangers, despite having a mother and sister in Calgary, and at least three willing homes where the Canadian boy might be cared for by blood-relatives.


----------



## MaybeJ (May 13, 2009)

I just read about this on facebook and then the Calgary Sun and my thoughts are exactly the same. Even if there is a lot more to the story, I don't see why the child wasn't handed over to child protection services at the Canadian border where they could conduct their own investigation and make their own decision. It's absurd.


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

This is nuts. Why on earth would an American state's foster system not be falling all over themselves to hand this off to Canada? What they think about the mother really isn't relevant. They've got a Canadian citizen with a slew of Canadian relatives willing to take him in - WTF are they doing spending our tax dollars to keep this poor kid stateside?


----------



## nertsmommy (Nov 11, 2009)

This is just crazy. When I first read this it reminded me of the Sean Goldman case. We just helped a father bring his son back to him from Brazil, but yet we are keeping a Canadian child here instead of reuniting him with his relatives.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

It just astounds me that the Canadian govt is not stepping in to bring this child home. I am sickened by this. How can they do this? Shame on both sides.


----------



## Freud (Jan 21, 2008)

This is sick and insane. Both governments need to act. Now.


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

I just saw through facebook that Noah will be returning home!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

I got the FaceBook message too!


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.registerguard.com/csp/cms...anada-lisa.csp

It's a complicated story at best. And I don't know anyone involved in it. I just hope the best for the child.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

What gets me is that the big reason to keep him was an open CAS case in Canada. If he had an open case, that gives Canadian social services jurisdiction. Even more reason he should have been returned 2 years ago.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

He is back in Canada and with his grandparents. YAY!


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

That is a great update.


----------

